# SOCAL Ch change?



## ozeyeo (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi,
My first thread question. Does anybody know if any of the Los Angeles area DTV stations are going to revert back to their old analogue assigned channel frequencies when the FCC takes back the assigned uhf frequencies. Thanks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I am wondering the same thing for N. California. The TV stations have a lot invested in their main (VHF) channels.


----------

